
Donald Trump to Hold Reddit AMA - pearlsteinj
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/25/trump-ama/
======
dhruvkar
>who’s never been one shy away from speaking his mind.

>Trump’s AMA will, of course, be arrive just as the

>which racked up more 23,000 user comments

Not entirely on topic, but the sheer volume of grammatical mistakes in this
tiny article caught my eye.

Someone didn't have their coffee before posting.

